# Smoking a Deer Leg



## kwtengine2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey All

A friend wants me to smoke a front deer leg for him. This is way out of my smoking comfort zone and I need some help. Can anybody lead me in the right direction? Do I have to brine it? What kind of rub should I use, if any? Wood choice? Time and temps?

Thank You in Advance


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 27, 2017)

[email protected], Check out Bubbas post about deer shoulder,good luck !


----------



## vennismokin (May 21, 2017)

I always smoke the front shoulders because cutting them up for burger or anything else is time consuming and just a pain. Smoked these babys are awesome!

Never brined any, I always inject them with either beef broth or cajun depending on my mood. I use mesquite pecan or hickory. Tried some fruit woods a few times because I have a ton, but it didn't really taste as good. I love using montreal seasoning and jeffs texas style rub mixed on these with a little extra cayenne. 

I pull em out at about 140, and let em rest in foil for about an hour, less if I'm impatient. They always come out tender juicy and delicious.


----------

